# Furtwangler, Klemperer, Walter Compositions



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I listened to part of Klemperer's 2nd symphony earlier and have heard bits and pieces of Furtwangler in the past - however I know next to nothing about their works as a whole. But I am interested in exploring all 3.

Can anyone give recommendations for pieces and/or recordings? Do you think any among the 3 should be more popular than they are?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I can speak about Furtwangler. His second symphony is only a mystery if you fail to realize the extent to which he was influenced by Wagner. Listen to Wagner, and then Furtwangler, and the whole damn thing makes sense.

This is the best recording of his second:


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

Furtwangler's second is definitely worth exploring. There are several recordings of the composer conducting it, but I'd recommend the 1954 version recorded in Stuttgart with South-German Radio Symphony Orchestra. That certainly has more spontaneity about it than the DG commercial recording that he'd made a few years earlier.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Klemperer composed a "Merry Waltz" which must rank among the least significant compositions by a famous musician.


----------



## brucknerian (Dec 27, 2013)

I would like to additionally recommend the Takashi Asahina recording of Fürtwangler's 2nd. They were close friends I believe, and Takashi was inspired by Fürtwangler's methods.


----------

